# will be looking for a brittany in the near future



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

hey fellows I'm going to be looking for a brittany in the very near future any lead out there and does any one here hunt with britts looking for a strong hunting bloodline not a show or just pet although it will be an inside dog to we have a golden retriever now he's almost 5 yrs but thats mammas dog anyways any info you got is good thanks big_fish


----------



## grousehunter (Apr 14, 2004)

Big_fish If you like brittany's go to[www.carolinabrittanys.com] Thay sell frenchbrittany's.I have ben hunting grouse with the brits for over [35] yrs.grousehunter


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a guy new Newcomerstown that raises French Brittanys. He runs a bird hunting operation, but I the name escapes me right now. I think he almost always has pups available. I'll can get the name and number tomorrow.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I have found a breeder in buckanon WV Bull run kennels but he will not be breeding untill spring he hunts his dogs he also studs out and picks the pick of the litter and may have on for sale sooner but I can wait till spring any more info will still be great big_fish


----------

